# Cheat River Pellets



## Trophy_67 (Oct 16, 2011)

Just want to post a review.
I have 5 tons stacked for the season and the last ton being "Cheat River" brand.
I purchase through the summer months and have my regular bunch of Somersets (4 ton)and wanted to top off the lot for the season and my son bought these so figured I would try them out at $190/ton at my local tractor supply for the shoulder season of Oct/Nov.
It has been cold and wet lately here in central PA and been testing the new pellets with very good success, low ash & pretty darn good heat at the lower settings but there are some longer than normal pellets in the bags that some stoves may have problems with but my single auger Englander has had no issues digesting them....my son has the dual auger little Englander and he also has no problems so far with the longer pellets.
I havent had freezing temps yet but with my 120 lb. hopper Englander set on 1 & 3 ...she will roast us out in a short order so I guess what I am saying is that these new to market pellets arent crap and are worth trying out for there price.
just my 2 pennies.
Tim


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your 2 pennies!  I will definitely be looking for these since they sound pretty good. :coolsmile:


----------



## pellethunter (Nov 12, 2011)

I tried a few bags of Cheat River, I too found some extra long ones also quite a few fines. Heat was average at best and ash a little more than average.


----------



## Hitch (Nov 15, 2011)

I picked up several bags of these from Lowe's.  So far this Fall, I have burnt Great Americans, North Americans, American Wood Fibers, Cheat Rivers, and Hardwood Heats.  Definitely liked the Hardwood Heats the best, which is great because I bought a ton of them. 

Of the rest, I would have to say that I like the Cheat Rivers the best.  My stove hasn't had any issue with long pellets (and I haven't noticed any either).  Happy with the heat, ash level, etc.  The ash certainly clumps less on the Cheats than the Great Americans and North Americans.  I hope to find a few more bags of these before the price goes up at the local Lowes (still at $3.94/bag).  I know they have the North Americans, I will have to hunt for the Cheats.


----------



## driftbuster (Nov 16, 2011)

I burned 4 bags of Cheat River and i'm pretty happy with them. The heat seems real good, not many fines, despite being bagged loosely. The size does vary but nothing over 1.5'' so it's not an issue, and the ash was average.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Nov 16, 2011)

I burned two bags of them last week. Heat output was comparable to many others. I'd buy them if they were less than $200/ton.


----------



## Winslow2010 (Nov 17, 2011)

I just cleaned out my stove in anticipation of some cold nights.  I burned several bags of Cheat River.  There was low ash and it was very fine! My burn pot also had almost no clinkers.  They get a thumbs up from me so buy a bunch and help the West Virginia economy!


----------



## rideboard147 (Nov 25, 2011)

I just bought two bags of cheat to try out. They were $5.97 a bag here so until they go down I wont be buying anymore. I am sure they will go on sale in Feb. I cant wait to see how they do!


----------



## JHASS (Jan 2, 2012)

I had picked up 5 bags of the Cheat River pellets in November to test and they burnt 
well, decent heat and ash so I went and purchased a ton to fill my stash. This ton is probably
the worst pellet that I have ever burnt, I have never had a clinker in my stove even when burning 
corn but I actually have to burn these on the multi-fuel setting or the ash just clinks up faster than 
the auger can turn. This was a fresh pallet and does not appear to have been wet.  All I can do now 
is mix them with the remaining AWF's as I don't want to soil my Greene Teams or Somersets with them.


----------



## mccabedoug (Jan 10, 2012)

I bought 6 tons of these last fall for $195 / ton and have been burning them since November 1. My Harman p61A likes them just fine. Ash content is low. Not too many fines or dust and the longer lengths don't appear to be a problem for my stove. Real happy with these pellets for the price I paid.


----------

